# Biete: "Werbt einen Freund" (fürs Mount)



## Chaoswalker (1. Januar 2014)

Servus zusammen!

Wie schon im Titel zu lesen bin ich auf der Suche nach jemanden den ich werben kann damit ich das "Mount" bekomme.
Info´s unter: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/11524458

Zock aufm Server Arthas (Allianz)   

Bin auch zu finden unter:
E-Mail: *Chaoswalker@gmx.de*  (Ihr könnt mir jederzeit eine Mail schreiben)

Meldet euch bei Interesse


----------



## Chaoswalker (17. Januar 2014)

Suche immer noch


----------



## Chaoswalker (5. März 2014)

/push


----------



## anitroxx (4. Mai 2014)

ich könnte es mir vorstellen bin allerdings noch Anfänger


----------

